# Charlie Watts



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

Not political but worth mentioning.
Charlie Watts passed this morning at age 80 (Good for him) surrounded by famiily (very good for him)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430209721567416323He was my favorite Stone, calm/cool & collected/never let fame go to his head.
The 1st album I got (always 45's before that) was this one (I still have it  ) which is still my favorite RS album and maybe my favorite of all time.






Thanks Charlie for the memories, you were cool


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Belongs in the Music section for full exposure.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 24, 2021)

5 Best Isolated Drum Tracks Of Charlie Watts


“Charlie Watts gives me freedom to fly onstage.” Keith Richards once told this sentiment to everybody. This reserved drummer has been an integral part of the Rolling Stones’ orchestral structure, and his talent is to bring the best out on his colleagues. There’s no doubt on how awesome he is, of cou




iloveclassicrock.com


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 24, 2021)

RIP rock god


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2021)

whoa, they had a new tour starting in September..guess this wasn't planned.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Not political but worth mentioning.
> Charlie Watts passed this morning at age 80 (Good for him) surrounded by famiily (very good for him)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430209721567416323He was my favorite Stone, calm/cool & collected/never let fame go to his head.
> ...



That's the first album that I bought, too. Mine is MONO.

Yeah, I still have it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's the first album that I bought, too. Mine is MONO.
> 
> Yeah, I still have it.


Yea, Mono was the only game in town then in "63, then the miracle of Stereophonic sound, then Quadraphonic Sound (basically sucked but when tripping was kinda cool 

This was good on a Quad system though


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> Belongs in the Music section for full exposure.


Yea, it got moved 
Oh well/I tried 
@rollitup, you saddened me, now I have to travel all the way to Music & I might get lost.
If I don't make it back to Politics, it's been fun (sort of)


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

If you look closely, at one point Charlie smiles


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, it got moved
> Oh well/I tried
> @rollitup, you saddened me, now I have to travel all the way to Music & I might get lost.
> If I don't make it back, it's been fun (sort of)


Yeah, it's a long trip to Music, but it's in the best interest.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, Mono was the only game in town then in "63, then the miracle of Stereophonic sound, then Quadraphonic Sound (basically sucked but when tripping was kinda cool
> 
> This was good on a Quad system though


Never a big "Who" fan, but I loved "Quadrophenia", still got the vinyl.Great choice of songs.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Never a big "Who" fan, but I loved "Quadrophenia", still got the vinyl.Great choice of songs.


Yea, it's definitely my favorite Who album, blows Tommy away I think


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, it's definitely my favorite Who album, blows Tommy away I think


Who's Next. Won't get fooled again has the best rock 'n roll scream of all time. Yeaaah.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, it got moved
> Oh well/I tried
> @rollitup, you saddened me, now I have to travel all the way to Music & I might get lost.
> If I don't make it back to Politics, it's been fun (sort of)



I didn't move it. 

I moved it back so you won't be sad.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I didn't move it.
> 
> I moved it back so you won't be sad.


Your a good man 
Now I know that for sure and that the dozen or so people that think your an egomaniacal prick are wrong 
Your kindness is appreciated & the next bowl is for you


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Oh, brother.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> Who's Next. Won't get fooled again has the best rock 'n roll scream of all time. Yeaaah.


Charlie won't mind I think if his thread gets highjacked by the Who for a little while.
I love this album.
They played/recorded this in a fucking gym with like 300 people in it at Leeds University in 1970
They rip it the fuck up, especially Townshend & Moon
This is my favorite from that album
TURN IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Live at Leeds is one of the best live albums, ever. Bless it's pointed little head, by Jefferson Airplane is another.
I'd add Certified Live by Dave Mason.
edit; Oh, and Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out, by The Rolling Stones.
There's Charlie on the cover.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

Back to Charlie & the Stones
This is old (Brian Jones was stll alive)
One of their best, for sure






Check out who's dancing at 4:50
Anyone recognize him?


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Back to Charlie & the Stones
> This is old (Brian Jones was stll alive)
> One of their best, for sure


Classics never get old.
Rock and Roll Circus is a great video.
Get Down.


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Check out who's dancing at 4:50
> Anyone recognize him?


 Played in The Dirty Mac.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> If you look closely, at one point Charlie smiles


F'ing classic.....I think I was in 6th grade...great old tune!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> Get Down.


Again I'm sure Charlie wouldn't mind if I stuck this in, he'd be dancing 

GET ON UP!!!, @topcat, do it right now, get up and do the boogie woogie you sex machine (I bet you are, aren't you  )
Just grab your old lady and DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 6, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Laying in a hammock on a warm spring day listening to this.
Very nice


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2021)

John Hiatt makes a Charlie Watts reference (2:10) on "Slow Turning." Hiatt is underrated, except by his pro contemporaries. Good tune. Great voice.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 6, 2021)

Charlie was a very good drummer, not a great drummer in my opinion.
This guy is great


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Charlie was a very good drummer, not a great drummer in my opinion.
> This guy is great


one more (Charlie's good with it  )


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

topcat said:


> . . . . . . . . Hiatt is underrated, except by his pro contemporaries. Good tune. Great voice.


You can tell a lot about a man by the company he keeps.


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Charlie was a very good drummer, not a great drummer in my opinion. . . . . . . . .


Charlie was a jazz drummer first. Then he became a blues drummer. And later a rock and roll drummer.


----------

